# Wireless use of printer with BT Home Hub 2



## asprint (Jan 9, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a HomeHub 2 which is connected directly to my desktop PC and I have a seperate laptop which is connected via wireless, Draft N. 

The HomeHub 2 has a USB port, is it possible to connect the printer, HP Deskjet 6122, to the USB port so that I can print from either the desktop of wirelessly from the laptop?

If so how is it done?


----------



## howard77 (Mar 14, 2009)

been on bt website and found out that you can`not use this usb port for a printer, is to be used for upcoming gadgets??


----------



## ross06187 (Mar 27, 2009)

howard77 said:


> been on bt website and found out that you can`not use this usb port for a printer, is to be used for upcoming gadgets??


THIS IS NOT CORRECT

The prosses is relitivly simple- if you have a idear about how network printers work.


http://www.frequencycast.co.uk/homehubfaq.html
"USB Printer sharing: There's been discussion in the Home Hub forum about printer sharing. It seems that it may be possible to connect a printer to the BT Home Hub via USB and to access it via the network. There's some notes about using the Home Hub as a Print Server here. Also, thanks to forum visitor Julioarca for telling us what worked for him:

1. Add your printer normally as if its attached to your machine.
2. Once added, right click on properties then on the ports tab.
3. Click add port, choose Standard TCP/IP Port, click New Port.
4. Enter 192.168.1.253 as the IP address, and anything you like as the name.
5. Click Custom, then Settings.
6. Choose LPR as protocol Queue Name: LPT1 check LPR byte counting as enabled, click ok.
7. Finish the wizard."

I got this to work with a epson s20 with only minor spooling prob's, (i can handle big files 50mb+ it just stops mid spool) but i am trying it with no spooling to see if that stop it from failing to print.

Just make sure you have the driver pre installed on the PC your going to add this to as you will need it during the set up.


----------



## turokhan (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi guys,

My IP range is set to something like 192.168.15.xxx

So, does this mean my print server is now 192.168.15.253 as opposed to 192.168.1.253?

Of course if it doesn’t and remains at 192.168.1.253 I cant access it on that IP range can I?

Cheers :wink:


----------

